# General > Upcoming Events >  Ruahine NZDA Hunter's Biathlon 2017

## Gillie

The 2017 Ruahine NZDA Hunters Biathlon will be held on Sunday the 16th of July. This event combines movement speed with field target shooting and is a good event, with some great people and there are prizes to boot. The course scoring is heavily weighted towards shooting so it doesn't really matter how fit (or unfit!) you are though if you want to win then you will need to shoot well!

A few entry requirements:$25 entry fee (I'll confirm this closer to the date - this is a fund raising event for the Ruahine NZDA and I will be recommending they increase this entry fee to $40 - it is their decision though),Two courses, both courses are about 1km in length and typical course times are about 10-15 minutes,Targets between 20m and 350m,40 shots required,No full length magnums (if you are using a light load in a full length magnum talk to me and I may allow it DO NOT JUST TURN UP expecting it will be fine),Any rifle with any scope,Bring your hunting gear as you will be expected to compete in it (day pack, boots, etc. if you turn up in running gear then expect that the organisers will handicap you in some way e.g. expect to be given a weight to carry!).Bring gear suitable for the weather - expect cold, wet, and windy and so anything better is a surprise! The weather would have to be particularly bad for us to cancel we have shot this event in some pretty crap weather! Gale force winds and a gentle shower that almost took the roof off the woolshed! 
We will be changing up the targets and stages again this year. Courses will be the same but we'll see about the targets and stage props...  :Grin: 

So there are limited entry spots available and I will confirm who you contact to confirm your entry (Ruahine NZDA branch - i'll advise a contact once they let me know who it is!). You'll need to contact Ruahine NZDA to confirm the location anyway - again i'll confirm a contact for them once they let me know who it will be. Spectators are more than welcome and there will be a BBQ and refreshments at the end of the day.

Any event questions get in touch with me and i'll either answer them or put you in touch with someone who can.  :Thumbsup: 

Some photos and a stage video from the last couple of years:

----------


## HNTMAD

Can't wait, should be fun

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

I didn't like it much. You made me run !
I will be there I hope.

----------


## Gillie

One of the things we are looking to implement this year will be slightly lengthening the time between letting competitors go. Last year we had issues with competitors catching those in front of them and it had an effect on people's overall scores. Anyone who thinks they will be slow (and lets me know) or teams with juniors in them will be given additional time before the following competitor is let go behind them. 

I cannot help those competitors who try and wait for conditions to improve while at a shoot stand... all I can say is try not to slow the following competitor down. All suggestions are most welcome!  :Thumbsup: 

This has to be the hardest event to run on the day of ours because of the management required in organising start times and recording finish times.

----------


## kiwijames

Waiting for conditions to improve? waiting for the sleet to stop more like. 
Dannivirke is a nordic community, we probably need to do a human sacrifice to please Odin for better weather this year. 
Will be there for sure

----------


## i41do2

That looks awesome
Won't make it this year but hope to make it to one of these events soon and meet some good buggers

----------


## Moutere

Looks awesome.
Dammit, had really hoped to be in country for it this year, hope everyone enjoys the day.

----------


## Blaser

I'll be there for sure!!!

----------


## kiwijames

> I'll be there for sure!!!


Yes you will cause I want to see your Stug stock

----------


## HNTMAD

> I'll be there for sure!!!


Will have to put one arm behind your back though!! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Will have to put one arm behind your back though!! 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Or make him shoot something equally hopeless like a 22-250  :ORLY:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Or make him shoot something equally hopeless like a 22-250


Bwahahaha 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

> Or make him shoot something equally hopeless like a 22-250


Yep can certainly do that, seems to be the calibre of a winner!!!!!

----------


## Dougie

LEGS!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WallyR

Would love to do something like this - BUT a hard lived life, crap fitness, poor field shooting ability and a 'mini budget' will mean I have to pass this year.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dougie

> Would love to do something like this - BUT a hard lived life, crap fitness, poor field shooting ability and a 'mini budget' will mean I have to pass this year.


Just do it, you'll never improve unless you try. It's an extremely non-judgey environment. I'm unfit AF and it doesn't matter. Everyone was incredibly encouraging last year.

You'd be amazed how much you can learn by attending. Well worth the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bagheera

Hi Gillie thanks for the long notice.

Just to clarify, will "below the ankle" Trail running shoes be accepted Or is it clod hoppers only?

Less seriously, Dougie seems to be angling for compulsory shorts for the blokes. Are they allowed lycra tights or compression leggings underneath ? To discour age that sort of stuff perhaps hunter competing in full regalia (bullers, all wool swanndrii, green river skinner and pikau) could get a couple of extra bonus shots for score or allow a shortcut on the run.

----------


## P38

@Gillie

I'm keen.

Seems like a good goal to work towards to get my fitness back up to par again.

Managed a 3.6kms walk last night  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Shootm

I'm keen if there are spots left.

----------


## Dougie

> Hi Gillie thanks for the long notice.
> 
> Just to clarify, will "below the ankle" Trail running shoes be accepted Or is it clod hoppers only?
> 
> Less seriously, Dougie seems to be angling for compulsory shorts for the blokes. Are they allowed lycra tights or compression leggings underneath ? To discour age that sort of stuff perhaps hunter competing in full regalia (bullers, all wool swanndrii, green river skinner and pikau) could get a couple of extra bonus shots for score or allow a shortcut on the run.


Oh there's just one competitor who needs to wear the short shorts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Oh there's just one competitor who needs to wear the short shorts


Why do think I put my name down. Just Joking  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

I don't know his handle on here, don't even really remember what his face looks like to be honest.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie

> Hi Gillie thanks for the long notice.
> 
> Just to clarify, will "below the ankle" Trail running shoes be accepted Or is it clod hoppers only?
> 
> Less seriously, Dougie seems to be angling for compulsory shorts for the blokes. Are they allowed lycra tights or compression leggings underneath ? To discour age that sort of stuff perhaps hunter competing in full regalia (bullers, all wool swanndrii, green river skinner and pikau) could get a couple of extra bonus shots for score or allow a shortcut on the run.


 @Bagheera do you normally hunt in your trail running shoes? Also expect the ground to be damp and I will have no hesitation putting the course through mud...  :Thumbsup: 

Normal hunting gear is the requirement - a few people will take advantage where they think they can and not carry a day pack... Again normal hunting gear is required. We accept that some people for a morning hunt won't carry a day pack. I don't know anyone personally that hunts in shoes - most people use boots.

----------


## HNTMAD

I have heard @phillipo hunts in a G only , is that aloud or can you make him actually wear some cloths for us please

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bagheera

Gillie, for shooting, I normally wear rubber to avoid spreading diseases from farm to farm.

----------


## marky123

Any spaces left?

----------


## Beetroot

I hunt rabbits in Crocs, does that count?

----------


## Gillie

> Any spaces left?


Still spots left as I haven't had it confirmed yet who the club person taking entries is! I'll ask again and when I have an answer I'll post it here  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gillie

> I hunt rabbits in Crocs, does that count?


Cross will be fine but you'll also have to only use your 22lr...  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> Still spots left as I haven't had it confirmed yet who the club person taking entries is! I'll ask again and when I have an answer I'll post it here


I think Vince is the man (again). Just messaged him to confirm mine and @Ginga entry.

----------


## Gillie

> I think Vince is the man (again). Just messaged him to confirm mine and @Ginga entry.


I never have been a fan of giving out someone's private phone number without their permission. I have asked Vince - I will ask again.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Still waiting on them to confirm the entry fee as well.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ginga

Jasec is also in.

----------


## 300_BLK

Count me in! wife is gonna shoot it too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

OK, have had the contact people for entries confirmed. Send me a PM or get in touch and I can put you in touch with them.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ruger7mm

Hi Gillie
Count me in, sounds like ggod fun with likemeinded people!

Cheers
7mm

----------


## P38

> OK, have had the contact people for entries confirmed. Send me a PM or get in touch and I can put you in touch with them.


 @Gillie

Sent a text to the number you supplied last Tuesday but haven't had a response as yet

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

@P38, i'll follow up with Vince but he is away tahr hunting at the moment. I assume you text him but in my experience he is best reached with a phone call. 
 @Ruger7mm, I'll send you a PM with who to contact with regards to entry.

----------


## BRADS

> @Gillie
> 
> Sent a text to the number you supplied last Tuesday but haven't had a response as yet
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Vince is down at big bay with my old man. I Think they get home today Pete.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Vince is down at big bay with my old man. I Think they get home today Pete.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


G'day stranger  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Looking forward to this shoot.

Getting fitter everyday now.

Smashed out the Boundry Stream 1 hour loop walk in 19 minutes on the weekend, without too many tears.
Kept up with my wife on the uphill sections fairly well too

Felt good afterwards.

Planning is underway to complete the walk from Boundry Stream car park to Heays Road Access via Shines Falls (5hrs) this weekend if the weather cooperates.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

Good on yah Pete, 

Bring the wife along and you can go around the course together if you like or separately if she decides you are holding her back too much  :Thumbsup:  
Even better make the trip to Hihitahi Challenge 2018 with her and compete as a team!

----------


## P38

> Good on yah Pete, 
> 
> Bring the wife along and you can go around the course together if you like or separately if she decides you are holding her back too much  
> Even better make the trip to Hihitahi Challenge 2018 with her and compete as a team!


 @Gillie

Lol

My wife is a nutter when it comes to competitions.

She competes in marathon, triathlon and cross fit events.

I've tried teaching her to hunt but she just can't slow down or shut up.

Last time hunting she ran to the top of Kuri hill then ran back down to where I was, told me to hurry up and started running back up again calling out for me to hurry up.

Best she stays at home.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

Maybe i should have said "complete" as a team instead of compete... If she has her license she won't need you. Also assuming she absolutely sprinted the whole course and didn't bother shooting at all i would expect her to place well. She wouldn't win it i don't think but i am sure she would place well.

And we have ways and means of slowing the fast competitors at Hihitahi. Typically they don't do well in observation for finding the random numbers we place around the course  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> Maybe i should have said "complete" as a team instead of compete... If she has her license she won't need you. Also assuming she absolutely sprinted the whole course and didn't bother shooting at all i would expect her to place well. She wouldn't win it i don't think but i am sure she would place well.
> 
> And we have ways and means of slowing the fast competitors at Hihitahi. Typically they don't do well in observation for finding the random numbers we place around the course


I wasn't fast OR good at seeing the numbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie

@Dougie, you still did alright - your first aid, navigation, and observation stage results were great! Shooting and random numbers not so much - but you left room for improvement! It would be boring it is was all easy  :Thumbsup: 
That reminds me as well, our video friend is waiting on me to get back to him with some comments on the video for that event.

----------


## VTR

I will be there for sure! Looking forward to this event. Its really awesome. @GWH should be going also!

----------


## Puffin

I've offered to help out at one of the stations and do some spotting for you guys as required. To be clear that means in this case confirming where shots have hit. It will be good to put some names and faces to forum handles.

----------


## P38

> I've offered to help out at one of the stations and do some spotting for you guys as required. To be clear that means in this case confirming where shots have hit. It will be good to put some names and faces to forum handles.


Good on ya @Puffin

And all the organisers and helpers.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

> I've offered to help out at one of the stations and do some spotting for you guys as required. To be clear that means in this case confirming where shots have hit. It will be good to put some names and faces to forum handles.


Freakin AWESOME @Puffin!! Cheers very much. 
We'll sort out which marshals get posted where on the day. I'll throw in my spotter for the longer target stage but normally a pair of binos and a rest for them will be all a spotter needs - most of the targets can be watched without binos but if you want to be able to call corrections then binos are great. Bring some warm gear and something water and wind proof.  

You can't miss me on the day - I'll be the person running around like a chicken without a head with about ten things to do that should have already been done...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

To the competitors - do not be overly concerned with being slow (*unless you significantly hold up another competitor - then I need to get involved*) because if the absolute slowest competitor last year had hit all their targets they would have finished up in the top 5 competitors (i.e. most people could shoot better). The last couple of years the top competitors have picked up their game and to win it means you need a damn near perfect shooting score and also a reasonably fast time. Comparatively the fastest competitor who doesn't shoot well will need to be fastest on every course (and by a reasonable margin) and if they are lucky will come in the top ten.

Our swinging target will be back again. I'm bringing our newer spinning target and I have been toying with the idea of putting a bonus target behind the spinner for those competitors shooting a larger caliber. Also expect one "hostage" target set up and then a longer range set of targets getting progressively smaller to add a good precision stage. We try and make sure not all the shooting is prone and so expect a reasonable portion of the shooting to be some sort of positional. Most of the shooting is supported somehow though (tree stump, barricade, bipod/day pack, etc.). 

Spectators are fine on the day but they can't help competitors and they will be subject to the same safety requirements (ear protection and sticking to the course) - also competitors should get priority at the BBQ!

Only a week away now!

----------


## kiwijames

> To the competitors - do not be overly concerned with being slow (*unless you significantly hold up another competitor - then I need to get involved*) because if the absolute slowest competitor last year had hit all their targets they would have finished up in the top 5 competitors (i.e. most people could shoot better). The last couple of years the top competitors have picked up their game and to win it means you need a damn near perfect shooting score and also a reasonably fast time. Comparatively the fastest competitor who doesn't shoot well will need to be fastest on every course (and by a reasonable margin) and if they are lucky will come in the top ten.
> 
> Our swinging target will be back again. I'm bringing our newer spinning target and I have been toying with the idea of putting a bonus target behind the spinner for those competitors shooting a larger caliber. Also expect one "hostage" target set up and then a longer range set of targets getting progressively smaller to add a good precision stage. We try and make sure not all the shooting is prone and so expect a reasonable portion of the shooting to be some sort of positional. Most of the shooting is supported somehow though (tree stump, barricade, bipod/day pack, etc.). 
> 
> Spectators are fine on the day but they can't help competitors and they will be subject to the same safety requirements (ear protection and sticking to the course) - also competitors should get priority at the BBQ!
> 
> Only a week away now!


If the weather is the same as today you're going to want a fast time just to keep warm!

----------


## GWH

> If the weather is the same as today you're going to want a fast time just to keep warm!


And it's looking like it will be...

----------


## 300_BLK

Can't wait!

----------


## P38

> If the weather is the same as today you're going to want a fast time just to keep warm!


  @kiwijames

It was almost sunny in Takapau this afternoon.

Although if the predicted snow dump arrives and the wind picks up like Gillie ordered then, hyperthermia is on the cards

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

@Gillie

For us first timers, 

How do we get there?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

> @Gillie
> 
> For us first timers, 
> 
> How do we get there?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


PM sent Pete.

----------


## kiwijames

> @kiwijames
> 
> It was almost sunny in Takapau this afternoon.
> 
> Although if the predicted snow dump arrives and the wind picks up like Gillie ordered then, hyperthermia is on the cards
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I call bullshit on that. Mind you, "almost sunny" anything west of Waipukurau is still good enough for Noah to launch the Ark.

----------


## P38

> I call bullshit on that. Mind you, "almost sunny" anything west of Waipukurau is still good enough for Noah to launch the Ark.


Well it was not raining or wet, it was trying hard to drizzle and it was bloody cold.

I road my push bike from Norsewood Hotel to Takapau school on the back road.

That first hill nearly Buggered me, ran out of granny gears and had to get off and walk the last 100m to the top.

The 20km distance took me 56 minutes.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Getting fitter, hopefully I'll be right just in time for the spring hunting.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

Event is this coming Sunday - weather is looking entertaining! Those coming should be prepared for cold and slightly wet weather. THERE ARE OVER 30 COMPETITORS REGISTERED AT THIS STAGE! Assuming they all turn up this will be a great fund raiser for the branch - two years ago they got a club PLB, last year the shouted a bunch of juniors a trip to get their first deer each. Extra competitors means I have updated or slightly modified a couple of details below. 




> The 2017 Ruahine NZDA Hunters Biathlon will be held on Sunday the 16th of July (*Safety briefing will be 9am at the cow shed - do not be late!*). This event combines movement speed with field target shooting and is a good event, with some great people and there are prizes to boot. The course scoring is heavily weighted towards shooting so it doesn't really matter how fit (or unfit!) you are though - if you want to win then you will need to shoot well and keep moving!
> 
> A few entry requirements:*$30 entry fee*,Two courses, both courses are about 1km in length and typical course times are about *15-20* minutes,Targets between 20m and 350m,40 shots required,No full length magnums (if you are using a light load in a full length magnum talk to me and I may allow it DO NOT JUST TURN UP expecting it will be fine),Any rifle with any scope,Bring your hunting gear as you will be expected to compete in it (day pack, boots, etc. if you turn up in running gear then expect that the organisers will handicap you in some way e.g. expect to be given a weight to carry!).Bring gear suitable for the weather - expect cold, wet, and windy and so anything better is a surprise! The weather would have to be particularly bad for us to cancel we have shot this event in some pretty crap weather! Gale force winds and a gentle shower that almost took the roof off the woolshed! 
> We will be changing up the targets and stages again this year. Courses will be the same but we'll see about the targets and stage props... 
> 
> So there are limited entry spots available and I will confirm who you contact to confirm your entry (*Ruahine NZDA branch - talk to me and i'll pass you their details*). Spectators are more than welcome and there will be a BBQ and refreshments at the end of the day.
> 
> Any event questions get in touch with me and i'll either answer them or put you in touch with someone who can.

----------


## P38

I've packed my No1 Swazi rain coat and Snow Shoes  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

If you have a spare magazine for your rifle please bring it! If you don't then don't worry about it!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## marky123

> I've packed my No1 Swazi rain coat and Snow Shoes 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


im scared

----------


## P38

> im scared


And with good reason too  @marky123  :Wink: 

I just finished my first cross fit class without dying  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## HNTMAD

Sorry team, don't think I can get there this year. Have had a couple of big weekends away and brownie points are low. Have a gd day though 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie

Weather for Sunday is looking not bad at this stage! Certainly better than right now anyway!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## HNTMAD

Yup I would say not bad

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Minus fekin one!

----------


## GWH

This is just north of Dannevirke this morning 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kooza

> Sorry team, don't think I can get there this year. Have had a couple of big weekends away and brownie points are low. Have a gd day though 
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk



As a wise mate says, run brownie points as close to zero or negative as you can, just do enough for the next hunt

Brownie points 101
Start at 0, 
go for hunt
-1
Get home and then gain 1 brownie point
0
Go for hunt
-1

And so on

Never 'bank' any to count on later on,

----------


## Gillie

Sorry everyone,
I have talked with the land owner this morning and the property is just too wet and soft with the rain and the snow to host the event this weekend. 

We would have significant trouble setting targets and car parking would simply get all the cars stuck!

We are therefore postponing this event until later in the year. Once we have a new date set I will advertise it again.

Apologies again  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Philipo

Bugger 

But yeah she'd be mucky as shit now after the last couple of days, It's normally run early in the year aye?

----------


## Gillie

Yeah not by much though. They wanted a winter event - helps with the dairy farmers not milking at this time of year.

----------


## 300_BLK

Oh well @Gillie not meant to happen. Will be there later in the year!

----------


## Gillie

Gives me a free weekend to get some work out of the way now. 
Also have some Accuracy First DVDs to watch, a dry fire attachment for my long range scope to test out (allows it to focus down to a few meters), and an article to finish writing...

----------

